# I'm going to college



## mitsugirly (Oct 9, 2009)

I have the opportunity to go back to school (in my old age lol) because I was able to get a grant and scholarship. I decided to go ahead and take photography in order to improve my skills. I know I have increased my skills over the last 9 months tremendously, but have a long way to go.

I had brought this subject up before asking if it was worth it to go to photography school, how many people did and so on. Most people said they were self taught. I know there are a lot of things for me to learn and photographers are constantly learning for years. I just figured it would help me out with everything I'm missing or can't figure out.

I'm just excited and wanted to share and hear any thoughts and suggestions on electives I should take if you know any. I start winter quarter, which is Jan 5th. I'm counting down the days.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 10, 2009)

well it depends really..
in my short 6 weeks in college 
I have a few tutors (who admit) they dont know anything about the subject, yet they need to teach it.
Also one of my tutors is teaching sutdents VERY bad habits, I wont say which (as they may lurk this board as I have shown them it before)
basically the workflow isnt very well taught.
Lets just say, When they fix up stuff they dont use seperate layers they work on the one original layer

However there are other Tutors that are very good with their workflow and teach good habbits


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2009)

If you plan to work for someone else: Photography school.

If you plan to work for yourself: Business school.


----------



## Overread (Oct 10, 2009)

Take it.
Remember that proper schooling can give you a good framework to work to and it also frees up your time to dedicate to photography (your doing schoolwork not just messing around now  ).
Do expect things to be slow at first but they will speed up - and media courses are ones where if you put in the extra effort and time it does show up heavily at the end - hound after your tutors and squeeze every last bit out of them you can.

Also remember that if your after more than just lessons - if your looking to head towards working in photography - either as a main job or a side job - then contacts are another thing that education can give you which are a lot harder to find on your own. That one contact might be all the difference between getting a job and not


----------



## Double H (Oct 10, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> well it depends really..
> When they fix up stuff they dont use seperate layers they work on the one original layer



That is pretty pathetic. I don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## mitsugirly (Oct 10, 2009)

UUilliam said:


> well it depends really..
> in my short 6 weeks in college
> I have a few tutors (who admit) they dont know anything about the subject, yet they need to teach it.
> Also one of my tutors is teaching sutdents VERY bad habits, I wont say which (as they may lurk this board as I have shown them it before)
> ...



That's terrible to know. I've heard great reviews from this school and I know plenty of people that have went there and said the teachers and classes are great. However, no one that has done photography. I'm hoping they would have great teachers in those classes as well. 

They don't teach layers???? That's crazy. I do know the books they use for PS is Scott Kelby, so I would think that would be a good sign. However, you said you've only been in classes for a short 6 weeks. Maybe they are just teaching you how to get around PS and the basics before they go into the more complicated things such as layers? I just can't imagine.


----------



## mitsugirly (Oct 10, 2009)

KmH said:


> If you plan to work for someone else: Photography school.
> 
> If you plan to work for yourself: Business school.



My whole life I've been in the business industry and successfully owned and operated 2 businesses. I think I'm good to go on the business portion. But I do agree with your statement if I had not been in the positions I've had previously.


----------



## mitsugirly (Oct 10, 2009)

Overread said:


> Take it.
> Remember that proper schooling can give you a good framework to work to and it also frees up your time to dedicate to photography (your doing schoolwork not just messing around now  ).
> Do expect things to be slow at first but they will speed up - and media courses are ones where if you put in the extra effort and time it does show up heavily at the end - hound after your tutors and squeeze every last bit out of them you can.
> 
> Also remember that if your after more than just lessons - if your looking to head towards working in photography - either as a main job or a side job - then contacts are another thing that education can give you which are a lot harder to find on your own. That one contact might be all the difference between getting a job and not



My brother in law just started photography this quarter. I've looked over 5 of his books and I'm very excited that probably about 70% of the things that were in there, I already know. I'm also glad that the other 30% is something I will learn. I think already knowing a little about photography, how to shoot and work the camera and knowing PS, LR and a few other programs is going to help me do well in the classes and get good grades. I just need to learn all the extra's I don't already know and improve what I'm currently doing and that's what I want to get out of it.

I would only take the classes in order to not only improve, but to move into doing photography for a living or at least a side job.

I'm a little confused about the contacts? They give you contacts in school? One's to get clients to come to you for work?


----------



## MelodySoul (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats! I'm in photography school now (in my second year) and I have learned so much in such a short time and am loving it!


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, going to photography, if it's a serious program and not just a community college type, will open you up to the different directions you can go with. There are those who wants to go commercial stuffs like studio product or portrait shots, or fine arts with unique personal style and development, or photo journalism and so on. Your first years of photography will probably be dealing with the fundamentals and probably won't get to develop your direction of interest till junior or senior years. The best way to judge whether you are at the right program is to look at what the seniors are doing and if they are able to find their own directions. A good program will be able to cultivate photographers of different directions, something that can cater for a variety of interests yet able to provide a professional level of guidance. If you find that the most of the seniors are doing the same style of photography, then you need to ask yourself if the program meets your needs.


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2009)

mitsugirly said:


> I'm a little confused about the contacts? They give you contacts in school? One's to get clients to come to you for work?



They don't always give them to you - you have to get them out of them most times. The thing is a good school with good staff with have their ears to the ground in the photography world. They might know local photographers, companies and such which they can put you into contact with. Its something that is growning more in schools (esp the higher education ones) since its a key factor that potential students are looking for - a way to take their skills into a working environment.


----------



## Derwin36 (Nov 7, 2009)

wanna know which is the best photography school. photography is my passion.. thank you very much..


----------



## mitsugirly (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry I didn't come back and update this. My major has changed. I'm going to school to be a nurse. I worked for the hospital for 14 years right out of H.S and I always wanted to be a nurse and after a lot of thought about going back to school, I decided this is what I wanted to do and it would be a more stable and high paying job. So, I start school in Jan and I'm on my way to a new career.


----------



## farmerj (Nov 8, 2009)

ISEEK | Minnesota's career, education, and job resource

Look at the career field you want and take a look.

I went back to school this fall too after getting laid off.  Seems EVERYONE that I know went back to school for nursing.  Talking with the folks that are in school it's a dog eat dog position to be in nursing.  While they post they are looking for nurses, It's the experienced nurses they are looking for, not entry level.

A medical field like X-ray tech would be a good option.  Something not "main stream".

A lot of careers are having a big relocation issue if you want to enter or stay in.  I know manufacturing is a killer right now.  I chose to go to a new field than have to move.

I wanted to consider photography also, but the program I got assistance through looked at it and said the career outlook was not good and would not fund it. (reference link above).


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 8, 2009)

farmerj said:


> Seems EVERYONE that I know went back to school for nursing. Talking with the folks that are in school it's a dog eat dog position to be in nursing.


 
Don't know where you get your information from, but there is such a tremendous shortage in nursing (now and projected out for years) that the nursing profession in general in this country has been recruiting and importing nurses from other countries for many years because they cannot fill all the jobs with nurses from our own country. 

Not always the most glamorous work, not always 9-5 mon-fri in a doctor's office, but a licensed RN or LPN can ALWAYS find a job, will only be out of work if she chooses to be.

A new graduate from an accredited School of Nursing can take her pick of jobs in any major metropolitan area.

In this area it is common for a Nurse to be making anywhere from $40,000 - $60,000 per year or more.  If the nurse can do any specialized work that salary can go even higher.

I personally know RN's who make $25.00 - $40.00 per hour and work as much as they want to.

Any job that pays well will usually have some pressure to it, or what you might call dog-eat-dog.

How do I know?  My wife is an RN, now early-retired by her own choice, and her mother, a retired Director of a School of Nursing.


----------



## farmerj (Nov 8, 2009)

I get my information from the kids I go to school with, or those that have recently graduated who CAN'T get hired.

one "nurse" applied for a position.  5 people were interviewed out of 108 applicants is what she was told.

Same thing I hear all the time. Very few interviewee's...Lots of applicants.

Are there jobs?  they keep talking about positions for home care assistants.  RN's with 7-10 years experience who will be supervising 10-20 LPN's.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 8, 2009)

AACN - Media - Nursing Shortage Fact Sheet

http://www.nursingshortageinfo.com/

http://www.nursingshortageinfo.com/nursing-opportunities.shtml

http://www.nursingsociety.org/Media/Pages/shortage.aspx

http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos083.htm#outlook

http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos083.htm#earnings

http://www.drexel.com/online-degrees/nursing-degrees/nursing-salaries-2007/index.aspx

I rest my case....

*Go for it Girly!!!*


----------



## beni_hung (Nov 8, 2009)

mitsugirly said:


> Sorry I didn't come back and update this. My major has changed. I'm going to school to be a nurse. I worked for the hospital for 14 years right out of H.S and I always wanted to be a nurse and after a lot of thought about going back to school, I decided this is what I wanted to do and it would be a more stable and high paying job. So, I start school in Jan and I'm on my way to a new career.



There goes all your free time for photography.


----------



## mitsugirly (Nov 8, 2009)

farmerj said:


> ISEEK | Minnesota's career, education, and job resource
> 
> Look at the career field you want and take a look.
> 
> ...



Trust me, it's not a dog eat dog position. It never has been and I don't see it ever being that either. When I was 18 and fresh out of HS, they would PAY employees (and a big amount), if you could find a nurse that would come work for the hospital. It was like that the entire 14 years I would there and it still is today 25 years later.

They still start you out at around (with the lowest in my area) $22.30 with no prior experience...just your license. There's every opportunity to advance in to different fields of nursing, which I plan on doing. Then of course with experience, the pay will increase.

I also ask about placement into a job after schooling and they will help you find a job as well. They have the local hospitals and doctors offices coming to them to look for people that are getting ready to graduate because they want to snatch them up before someone else does. 

If you look at the stats, there has always been a high demand for nurses and it is still climbing. The medical field is still increasing and will continue to increase for many years to come. It's in the papers and on the news all the time. Any school will confirm it as well. I would venture to say, it's probably one of the best fields to go in to, not only for the money, but for the stability in a job.


----------



## mitsugirly (Nov 8, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > Seems EVERYONE that I know went back to school for nursing. Talking with the folks that are in school it's a dog eat dog position to be in nursing.
> ...



Thank you. I agree, see my post above.


----------



## mitsugirly (Nov 8, 2009)

beni_hung said:


> There goes all your free time for photography.



I know,   it will probably have to slow down some during school. 

However, I have to do my prereq's the first quarter (and I'm going to be going to school full time during that). Then 2nd quarter, I have to do the Nurse's Aide program (before entering the LPN program) and another prereq. So, it will probably be part time from there on out. I plan on getting my LPN first and getting a job after that while going on to get my RN and getting more experience.  

The LPN program we have here is a part time night class. It takes 7 quarters to graduate. It's all they offer. But, I have spoke to my counselors and told them, if at all possible, I'd like to "try" to go full time...which means I will do all the required classes for the course (like the medical terminology, anatomy, todays HIV issues and so on) in the beginning to get them all out of the way instead of just doing 1 class at a time with the LPN program. Then toward the end of the LPN program, I won't have any other classes to take. So, they suggested that I start taking all the dozens of math and english classes that are required for the nursing program and get them out of the way. Since the RN program is a full time program, it would lighten up the load some if I already had all those classes out of the way. Which is what I might do.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can handle this. I still work during the day...however it's a plush "work from home, make you own hours, work when you want" part time job. I help the elderly out with fixing up their homes doing minor home repairs that they would normally not be able to afford. I work for a well known company (if I said the name, most wouldn't know it...however, you say "meals on wheels" and a lot recognize that name instead). So, my job is great and flexible enough for me to do the schooling as much as I can. My oldest children are grown and out on their own with their own children. I still have a teenager at home, but he's in HS and pretty self sufficient. ;o)  Then there's the 1 year old. That's the part that is going to be hard for me to deal with. If I didn't have the job working from home so that I'm around her all the time, I probably would not be able to go back to school. I would miss her so and not get to see her often.

Just keep your fingers crossed for me everyone. I'm so excited about this. I have all my classes scheduled, have been buying most of my books off craigslist and have managed to save over $200 on them so far. I'm getting grant money to go to school..and they even have a "think again" grant for first time "older" people going to college. Then my work informed me that they will pay for 17 credit hours each year...which is about $1400. I'm very excited!!!  Things are looking up for me.


----------



## ladscrigic (Nov 11, 2009)

This class seems like it would be amazing. I'm new to this site and I am so sad that I am going to miss out on it...


----------

